# Sectionizer script



## Nickie Fønshauge (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi all,

 I have noticed, there is an interest in a humanizer script, that fades tuning in. I wrote such a script a while ago for a specific purpose. I have now generalized it and you can get it here. It may be useful after an ensemble maker script like the standard K2 "Unison X". Notice, that chords/double stops have a grace period of 20 ms, within which they have to be played. Never mind; forget about the chord thing. I don't know where I parked my head :roll: 

Since I managed to park my head, where I couldn't find it, I decided to go over it again and make a Sectionizer script instead. I call it version 0.0.1 :wink: Please download Sectionizer 0.0.1.

Ah, and one more thing. The Pizz keyswitch doubles the delay. I find this more satisfying.


----------



## sbkp (Aug 17, 2007)

I love it 

It seems like something (and I say "something" because I can't figure out exactly what) isn't correct with release trails (EWQLSO Gold XP).

It also sounds like there's a fair amount of comb filtering that ends up happening. Could you add something to grab adjacent samples and repitch them?

Thanks, Nickie!

- Stefan


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Aug 17, 2007)

sbkp @ 17th August 2007 said:


> I love it
> 
> It seems like something (and I say "something" because I can't figure out exactly what) isn't correct with release trails (EWQLSO Gold XP).



Hi Stefan,

I am afraid I don't own any EW libraries, so I don't know what it is you hear. Do the instruments have separate release samples, possibly release triggered? When I try it on a VSL solo violin with release samples, something odd is definitely happening, like a slip or overlap, that shouldn't be there. I am just afraid, the script isn't responsible for it. All sustain samples are released simultaneously and consequently all release samples are played simultaneously. It should be like a single instrument multiplied with the section size, but obviously isn't. I'll see what I can do.


sbkp @ 17th August 2007 said:


> It also sounds like there's a fair amount of comb filtering that ends up happening. Could you add something to grab adjacent samples and repitch them?


Maybe - if only I knew what you mean :lol: I have no idea what comb filtering is. And I also don't know what you mean by "grab adjacent samples and repitch them"? Do you mean X-fading with adjacent samples? That might be possible, but with a performance penalty. Polyphony costs.


----------



## sbkp (Aug 17, 2007)

Now that I think about it (and I still don't actually _know_ what's going on  ), I think that it's this:

* make a section of X instruments
* set delay to some non-zero number
* note on
* samples are played with time offset
* note off
* release samples are played with _no time offset_

So when you are playing the samples with a time offset, the section doesn't get a huge amount louder because the samples aren't in phase. But the release samples, played all at once, are perfectly in phase, and that makes them stack up and get too loud.

At least, that's what I suspect is happening.

"Comb filtering" is hard (for me) to describe. But it's what happens when you play exactly the same waveform slightly out of phase with itself. You get boosts and cancellations because of the identical wave interfering with itself.

So my idea is this: For the duplicate voices, play adjacent samples instead of the real pitch. So for example, if I play C3 and have made a section of 3, play B2, C3, and C#3. Issues would be:

* stretched samples might not sound as good, but hey... we're messing with the samples anyway 
* instrument ranges might get in the way, so you might need to grab C#3 and D3 in that example if the instrument doesn't go below C3
* for large sections, you wouldn't want to grab samples that are too far away

Another possibility would be to keep the samples from ever getting perfectly in tune. Letting them get really close but not all the way in might keep the waveforms different enough to reduce the comb filtering. But using different samples would really be a lot better, at least in my head 

Thanks!
- Stefan


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: Sectionizer script --- New version 1.0.0*

Stefan, you were right about the release samples, so I gave it a major overhaul. Thank you for your help.

A couple of notes:


*Width* sets the stereo spread; R(elative) sets the width relative to section size, A(bsolute) does not.
*Max. pool* is the maximum (default) pool of samples used to play a note.
*Min. pool* is the minimum pool of samples used to play a note; it only has an effect at the low and high end of the note compass.
When you *Lock pool ratio*, the ratio between Section size, Max. pool and Min. pool is not changed, when you change Section size.
*Prof.* determines player proficiency within the chosen ranges.
*CC mapping*: [0-4]=1, [5-9]=2, [10-14]=3, [15-19]=4, [20-24]=5, [25-29]=6, [30-34]=7, [35-39]=8, [40-44]=9, [45-49]=10, [50-54]=11, [55-59]=12, 
[60-64]=13, [65-69]=14, [70-74]=15, [75-79]=16, [80-84]=17, [85-89]=18, [90-94]=19, [95-99]=20, [100-104]=21, [105-109]=22, [110-114]=23, [115-127]=24.

Sectionizer 1.0.0

Here is a screenshot


----------



## sbkp (Aug 19, 2007)

Does version 1.0.0 depend on a K2 version newer than 2.1.1.001? I can still load version 0.0.1, but loading this new version hangs Kontakt (v2.1.1.001) and pegs my CPU (or one core of it, anyway).

Thanks!


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Aug 19, 2007)

Stefan,

I am afraid it does require version 2.2. It was created with K2.2.3. I believe the Start criteria and Release trigger Engine Parameters were introduced with v2.2. And they are indispensable.

Sorry!


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Aug 19, 2007)

It might. I can only say, that in my opinion 2.2.3 is the best version yet.


----------



## Fernando Warez (Aug 19, 2007)

Nickie Fønshauge @ Sun Aug 19 said:


> It might. I can only say, that in my opinion 2.2.3 is the best version yet.



Hi Nickie
Are you on Pc? And do you mind telling me what your script does? Can i use it to tune in after the attack? Because that's what i read but then it's called Sectionizer? :?


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: Sectionizer (and humanizer) script*

Hi Fernando,

Yes I am on PC. But it should work on a Mac as well. And yes, it does tune in after the attack. How much and how fast is determined by the *Detune* and *Prof.* settings. It also creates a section between 1 and 24 (your choice). It is a sectionizer-&-humanizer-in-one.  If you set Section=1, it is just a Humanizer script.


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: Sectionizer script --- New version 1.0.0*



Fernando Warez @ 20th August 2007 said:


> I could swear I've seen that logo somewhere else. :wink:
> 
> The script looks good. 8) ...no surprise there.


Yeah, cool logo. 8) 
The skin is not a part of the script, but can be obtained from my website for use with VSL instruments.


----------



## Fernando Warez (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: Sectionizer script --- New version 1.0.0*



Nickie Fønshauge @ Mon Aug 20 said:


> Fernando Warez @ 20th August 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I could swear I've seen that logo somewhere else. :wink:
> ...



Got it! o-[][]-o


----------



## tarzana (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi Nickie,

for a newbee like myself would you be so 
kind and give a breakdown of the script...

what each tab is for and how one might 
implement this script 

thank you in advance for your time  

regards,
Tarzana


----------

